# Anyone here folding on a Phenom II 925?



## PhysXerror (Dec 13, 2010)

Is it strange that im only getting around 670 PPD? I constantly get 921P WUs so the numbers never really change. IIFC ive seen people getting around 4k on similarly clocked C2Q's


----------



## newtekie1 (Dec 13, 2010)

Did you make sure to set the smp flag?


----------



## PhysXerror (Dec 13, 2010)

Ah yes, i forgot to mention that


----------



## newtekie1 (Dec 13, 2010)

Yeah, if you've got SMP on and it is using all the cores, there is definitely something up.  My Celeron Dual-Core gets more PPD than that.


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 13, 2010)

A PhII X4 955 @ 925 speeds (2.8ghz IIRC) got ~5.5-6k PPD for me on most WUs, ~4.5k on the P670X WUs


----------



## TeXBill (Dec 13, 2010)

I got a 930 X4 folding SMP and it get's about 2K to 3K


----------



## xbonez (Dec 13, 2010)

Folding on an AMD Phenom II x4 965BE @ stock clocks, and getting 4k+ PPD. Something's up for sure.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Dec 13, 2010)

PhysXerror, something is definitely not right. I'm running a Phenom II x4 B50(unlocked x2 550) @ 3.4ghz and getting 4.4K ppd. Let's use Teamviewer so I can re-work your SMP install. Are you using a passkey?


----------



## PhysXerror (Dec 19, 2010)

Hi guys, Ive had no internet at all for the last week and a half as my landlord didn't pay the damn bill so i got cut off  . Good news is im backup and running, plus i got a nice stack of cash from the government so it looks like a GPU upgrade in the very near future. Back on topic, Ive installed 64bit 7 and my SMP Phenom is pumping out the PPD like it should


----------

